# New ADA LED pendant light unit coming in 2016



## Piotr Kaleta (10 Jan 2016)

I found this litlle info  http://www.aquarevue.jp/topics-detail/31/


----------



## Andy D (10 Jan 2016)

I saw this mentioned somewhere else the other day. Just gotta remember where...


----------



## ThorSten (11 Jan 2016)

OLED???


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (11 Jan 2016)

Looks like it


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Jan 2016)

Wow now that would challenge my credit card restraint...


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (13 Jan 2016)

New photo http://peha68.pl/nowa-lampa-ada/


----------



## Colinlp (28 Feb 2016)

Is there any more info on this yet does anyone know?


----------



## rebel (29 Feb 2016)

Wow, this would be cool enough to hang in your kitchen!


----------



## xim (29 Feb 2016)

I'm afraid it won't be as cool as in the first picture. It seems there will be an LED unit attached underside the curved glass, 
similar to Solar lighting series.

Info as new as 14 Jan.
https://translate.google.com/transl...ение-led-светильников-ada/&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## clintonsparsons (9 Apr 2016)

I'm so glad I found this. I was literally about to order a grand solar.
Can't wait! I've had it with the cheap piece of crap Aquasky.


----------



## Straight Shooter (9 Apr 2016)

Now that Amano's not around I guess they need to do something BIG to show the industry that ADA didn't go with him...

I wonder if they have more creative licence now that there's a new director?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Apr 2016)

Hi All, Missed this That is one cool looking light  Bet the price tag won't be cool


----------



## Staticrzr (9 Apr 2016)

I think it will be using some high power led with individual reflectors . Something like bridgelux 3w led


----------



## rebel (10 Apr 2016)

Yes, I think they will also use fans with air coming out the sides. The glass on top will be too much of an insulator.


----------



## rebel (14 Jun 2016)

More updates



 



Size / Lighting unit: W43×D28×H6.4 (cm), Electronic ballast: W21×D9×H6.5 (cm)
Weight / Lighting unit: 2.6kg, Electronic ballast: 1.5kg
Input voltage / AC100〜240V 50 / 60Hz
Power consumption / 130W
Luminous flux / 3,000〜3,500lm
Illuminance / Around 33,000Lx (Central illuminance at 30cm distance)
Color temperature / Around 9,000〜12,000K (There are variation in color temperature due to the nature of LED)
LED light / 160 (RGB LED)
LED lifetime / Over 30,000 hours (Actual hours may vary depending on usage environment)
Operating temperature range / 0〜35℃
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/release/detail?id=249
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/release/detail?id=249
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/release/detail?id=249
Copied from another forum.


----------



## Chris Jackson (14 Jun 2016)

interesting...

130w is a lot of LED punch, no mention of a dimmer or controller, it could make an Aquasky 602 seem dim!


----------



## pepedopolous (14 Jun 2016)

So, a large number of low power (<1W) LEDs for even spread. No control. ADA is too cool for anything but an on/off switch!

P


----------



## rebel (14 Jun 2016)

At a minimum I hope it has sunrise and set.


----------



## Chris Jackson (14 Jun 2016)

rebel said:


> At a minimum I hope it has sunrise and set.



Indeed! 

Surely one of the great benefits of led's is the ease of dimming and programming light schedules. Why would I want 130w of led's in preference to a single 150w metal halide, just for the elegance of the fixture? I don't think so.

I've got 56w of Giesmann pulzars now which provides a more than ample amount of light but the added BT inerface programming unit is certainly a bit clunky.

I could imagine ADA producing a truly innovative high end LED fixture with some proven pre-programmed lighting cycle options for say, first month, shaded stream, full sun, long day, short day etc. 

I really hope there is more to this new product than the info so far suggests....


----------



## rebel (15 Jun 2016)

Chris Jackson said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Surely one of the great benefits of led's is the ease of dimming and programming light schedules. Why would I want 130w of led's in preference to a single 150w metal halide, just for the elegance of the fixture? I don't think so.
> 
> ...


Agreed. ADA don't need to provide too much if it's just a teaser. I am going to give them the benefit of the doubt until it's officially out. 

This will probably cost around $1500 in Australia so no mean feat to afford it. Apparently it's around 900 Euro.


----------



## Chris Jackson (15 Jun 2016)

Yes, for €900 I'm wanting something pretty special!


----------



## parotet (15 Jun 2016)

Chris Jackson said:


> Yes, for €900 I'm wanting something pretty special!


Honestly I didn't expect less than 900€ according to the price other ADA lighting items have... And no, personally I don't expect "something special". It's ADA: beautiful, good quality and astronomic prices.

Jordi


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2016)

Wonder if Chihiros will knock something similar out?


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (15 Jun 2016)

A bit more inf


----------



## alto (16 Jun 2016)

Am I the only one disappointed by the (clunky) release product vs the elegant minimalist prototype hinted at ...
this is far from a thin footprint & seems like pretty standard LED technology -- very far off from "cutting edge" LED tech 

It's intensive light in a 45cm x 30cm fixture but I'm just not sure of the _why_ ...


----------



## Chris Jackson (16 Jun 2016)

alto said:


> Am I the only one disappointed by the (clunky) release product vs the elegant minimalist prototype hinted at ...
> this is far from a thin footprint & seems like pretty standard LED technology -- very far off from "cutting edge" LED tech
> 
> It's intensive light in a 45cm x 30cm fixture but I'm just not sure of the _why_ ...



No you're not alone....the preview image with the curved glass was far more interesting to me. This unit seems just a slight tweak on the existing, and now dated, Solar design series with few obvious benefits....

Come on ADA....


----------

